# Whats your killing combo



## turkeyed

Gun:  Mossberg 835 ulti-mag 
Choke:  Factory ulti-full 
Shell:  Hevi 13 Magnum Blend
Optics:  Tru-glo 4x32 shotgun scope with diamond reticle

Pattern (if known):  289 pellets in 10in circle at 40 yards


----------



## 01Foreman400

Benelli SBE 2 24"
Rhino .670
Nitro 2 7/16 oz. #7's
Docter Optics Red Dot
329 @ 40 in 10"


----------



## 4x4

turkeyed said:


> Gun:  Mossberg 835 ulti-mag
> Choke:  Factory ulti-full
> Shell:  Hevi 13 Magnum Blend
> Optics:  Tru-glo 4x32 shotgun scope with diamond reticle
> 
> Pattern (if known):  289 pellets in 10in circle at 40 yards



Exactly! Except I shoot Winchester 3" shells and truglo fixed sights


----------



## GAGE

SBE, Primos Jellyhead, and Hevi 3.5 #5,6,7


----------



## DA PO LEASE

870 man's gun with a lone iron bead, Improved Cylinder choke, and winchester shells. I call it IC Hammer because the turks cant touch this.


----------



## six

Last Year
835                                            
Factory xfull                              
Win Hv #6's
Eotech
Enough to kill turkeys @ 40     

Mathews Z7 Extreme
Muzzy 125
One in a 10" circle at 40

This Year
SBE
Kicks 660
Win HV #6's
Eotech
Hopefully enough to kill turkeys @ 40


----------



## Offroadtek

Gun:  Remington 11-87 12ga
Choke:  Primo Jellyhead .660
Shell:  Hevi 13 Magnum Blend
Optics:  Rifle iron sights

Pattern (if known):  Enuff


----------



## hawglips

My main squeeze:

28 gauge CZ Woodcock O/U, 27" barrels
Briley's XFull top barrel, LFull bottom barrel
1-5/16 oz of TSS 9-1/2s

New combo for this year:

.410 Remington 870
fixed full choke barrel, 26"
13/16 oz TSS 9-1/2s

All I'll be using a borrowed gun out west:

12 ga Mossberg 500, 28" barrel
factory full choke
1-5/8 oz TSS 8s


----------



## Jellyhead Joe

Mossberg 835 ulti-mag
Bushnell Banner 1-4x32 shotgun scope
H S Strut V-pod
Hevi 13 xtra full choke
Hevi 13 Magnum blends


----------



## antnye

870 20ga
.570 Indian creek
1 7/16 oz. TSS #9 Handload
Burris Fast Fire2
277 in 10
469 in 20  out of 517 @40


----------



## BirdNut

Bare Bones...depends on if the youths are with me or not, but someone is carrying this:

20 gauge mossberg youth
Tru Glo fiber optic rifle sights
Pure Gold .555
Fed Premium HVWT 3" 1.5 oz #7's
enough pellets in a turkeys head to kill him at 40 yards

the other person is carrying:
12 gauge mossberg 500, been taped up since about 1990, no fancy dips here
Tru Glo fiber optic rifle sights
Pure Gold .660
Fed premium 3"mag 2 oz. #6's
even more pellets in a turkeys head to kill him at 40 yards


----------



## BirdNut

hawglips said:


> My main squeeze:
> 
> 28 gauge CZ Woodcock O/U, 27" barrels
> Briley's XFull top barrel, LFull bottom barrel
> 1-5/16 oz of TSS 9-1/2s
> 
> New combo for this year:
> 
> .410 Remington 870
> fixed full choke barrel, 26"
> 13/16 oz TSS 9-1/2s
> 
> All I'll be using a borrowed gun out west:
> 
> 12 ga Mossberg 500, 28" barrel
> factory full choke
> 1-5/8 oz TSS 8s




I would like to be brave enough to do the 28, it would be nice to tote in the woods.  A .410 is WAY out of my league.


----------



## sman

Browning Maxus
Pure Gold
Hevi 13 3" #6 & 3.5" Mag Blend

Mos. Super Bantam 20 
Sumtoy
Fed Hevi #7 2 3/4 & 3"


----------



## sman

200 plus with both @ 40


----------



## SCDieselDawg

870 Super Magnum
.662 Hevi-Choke
3.5" Magnum Blends- 200+
3.5 Winchester LongBeard #5s- 175
Simmons 4x Pro Diamond


----------



## blong

Beretta 390 in 20 ga 26"
Undertaker
TSS 1 5/8 oz 8's
Single bead


----------



## Huntinfool

HR Pardner Jr 20 gauge
Federal Heavy Wt #7
Colonial Arms XX Full
Burris Fastfire (OG Fastfire baby...)

No idea how many in a circle.  But the gun has yet to fail to kill a turkey it set out to kill (a testament to it...not the shooter).


Insert obligatory picture I post every year here:


----------



## stringmusic

Huntinfool said:


> HR Pardner Jr 20 gauge
> Federal Heavy Wt #7
> Colonial Arms XX Full
> Burris Fastfire (OG Fastfire baby...)
> 
> No idea how many in a circle.  But the gun has yet to kill a turkey it set out to kill (a testament to it...not the shooter).
> 
> 
> Insert obligatory picture I post every year here:



Do ya always tote it to the bathroom with ya?


----------



## stringmusic

Stoeger M3500
Primos Jellyhead .655
3.5 inch Hevi-13 #6's
Fixed tru-glo sights
I dont' know about the number in a 10" circle @ 40.


----------



## Huntinfool

stringmusic said:


> Do ya always tote it to the bathroom with ya?



_This is my shotgun. There are none like it, and this one is mine.

My shotgun is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.

My shotgun, without me, is useless. Without my shotgun, I am useless. I must fire my shotgun true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill my turkey. I must shoot the turkey before he shoots him. 

I will...My shotgun and I know that what counts in this war is not the rounds we fire, the noise of our burst, nor the smoke we make. We know that it is the hits that count. We will hit...

My shotgun is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its sights and its barrel. I will keep my shotgun clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. 

We will become part of each other. We will...Before God, I swear this creed. My shotgun and I are the defenders of the turkey woods. 

We are the masters of our enemy. We are the killers of turkey life.  So be it, until victory is ours and there are no turkeys._






In others words....yes....yes, I do always take it to the bathroom with me. 

(I have a similar creed for my cup of coffee as well!)


----------



## stringmusic

Huntinfool said:


> This is my shotgun. There are none like it, and this one is mine.
> 
> My shotgun is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
> 
> My shotgun, without me, is useless. Without my shotgun, I am useless. I must fire my shotgun true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill my turkey. I must shoot the turkey before he shoots him.
> 
> I will...My shotgun and I know that what counts in this war is not the rounds we fire, the noise of our burst, nor the smoke we make. We know that it is the hits that count. We will hit...
> 
> My shotgun is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its sights and its barrel. I will keep my shotgun clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready.
> 
> We will become part of each other. We will...Before God, I swear this creed. My shotgun and I are the defenders of the turkey woods.
> 
> We are the masters of our enemy. We are the killers of turkey life.  So be it, until victory is ours and there are no turkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In others words....yes....yes, I do always take it to the bathroom with me.
> 
> (I have a similar creed for my cup of coffee as well!)



Bravo sir, bravo! 





You ain't right HF


----------



## Huntinfool

What?

Actually....I'm waiting on Tommy Walton (or Benelli) to call me right now and pay me a huge sum of money to steal the idea for a commercial.

I can see it now...



Really, I'm just embarrassed that I'm not shooting a man's gun like an 870 and I'm trying to overcompensate for my inadequacies.


----------



## Aunt Polly

Huntinfool said:


> _This is my shotgun. There are none like it, and this one is mine.
> 
> My shotgun is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
> 
> My shotgun, without me, is useless. Without my shotgun, I am useless. I must fire my shotgun true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill my turkey. I must shoot the turkey before he shoots him.
> 
> I will...My shotgun and I know that what counts in this war is not the rounds we fire, the noise of our burst, nor the smoke we make. We know that it is the hits that count. We will hit...
> 
> My shotgun is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its sights and its barrel. I will keep my shotgun clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready.
> 
> We will become part of each other. We will...Before God, I swear this creed. My shotgun and I are the defenders of the turkey woods.
> 
> We are the masters of our enemy. We are the killers of turkey life.  So be it, until victory is ours and there are no turkeys._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In others words....yes....yes, I do always take it to the bathroom with me.
> 
> Does it fit in the barrell?


----------



## Huntinfool

In light of the fact that I am currently very limited in the remaining number of times my responses can be interpreted as having broken the rules....I politely decline to answer that question Polly.

I'd prefer to remain not mentioned in the "banned but not forgotten" thread...at least for through the 2014 season.






But boy did I have a good answer.


----------



## Huntinfool

In lieu of my real response....

....yes, my finger does fit in the barrel.  But I only made that mistake one time before my surgeon explained to me that was probably not the best idea.


----------



## Timber1

You might wanna swab that thing in some hopps #9 before it pits...The barrel....not your ...finger.


----------



## stringmusic

Huntinfool said:


> In light of the fact that I am currently very limited in the remaining number of times my responses can be interpreted as having broken the rules....I politely decline to answer that question Polly.
> 
> I'd prefer to remain not mentioned in the "banned but not forgotten" thread...at least for through the 2014 season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But boy did I have a good answer.


----------



## sman

Those who don't reread this have missed the best part.


----------



## antnye

sman said:


> Those who don't reread this have missed the best part.


----------



## Aunt Polly

Huntinfool PM me that response I need a good laugh.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

Mossberg 500 Turkey Special 24" , I installed a green fiber optic bead
Factory XXL turkey choke
3" Win HV #5's
never counted the pellets,  but has two kills over 50yds

New for this season will be:
Mossberg 935 28" (Pro Form order through work)
Sumtoy choke (calling William when gun arrives)
load will likely be Hevi13's or Longbeard XR's (pending testing)
hopefully will be enough pellets to knock a tom's head off...lol


----------



## deast1988

My guns for this season.

28in SBE2 rhino .660 nitro 4x6x7 or 6x7 both are bad news, holes I haven't counted but it wrecks um.

Browning BPS micro hunter 20ga. 22in barrel hiviz turkey sight. MadMax .560 federal heavy 7s. Haven't counted circles but 45 to 50 hits in the turkey on patterning targets to 40yds.

I'll post this last one up after I get it it.

My main squeeze for this season will be a 24in NWTF sx3 20ga cantilever mossy oak infinity. It's ordered just waiting on it. I've got nitro 7s, fed heavy 6s and 7s mag blends and I'll be ordering a .555 choke to run against the mad max .560 and factory .570 it comes with, I've got a fast fire 2 In a American defense quick detach base so if rain comes ill drop the ff2 and go with the back up sights. I'll post it up when I get it.


----------



## Huntinfool

Huntinfool said:


> In light of the fact that I am currently very limited in the remaining number of times my responses can be interpreted as having broken the rules....I politely decline to answer that question Polly.
> 
> I'd prefer to remain not mentioned in the "banned but not forgotten" thread...at least for through the 2014 season.




Boy....looks like I made a good call for once in my life.


Poor Polly.


----------



## BPowell92

Primos Jellyhead
Hevi-#6s
Benelli Vinci


----------



## mauser64

Pistol grip 1x4, bicycle innertube, # 4 China berry shot, clothes pin action. Left eye choke tube! Deadly on the peach wagons in Madison...


----------



## J Gilbert

Mine is a rattle can camo'd Remington 870 youth model.. I've got a Burris FF2, polished and lengthened forcing cone done by GunDocc, and I'm expecting the Rem SF I have measuring at .576 to perform well with the Federal HW 7's that I just picked up.  I've hunted with this choke and TSS 9's the last 2 years, but don't see the need in dealing with more TSS when these Federal loads are available


----------



## Phil W.

Federal Premium copper plated #5 and Hastings .660 choke. Not to mention 30+ years of experiance. Old school rules!


----------



## CassGA

_Hammer Time II_
Remington 870 Supermag
Indian Creek .665
Burris FF2
Hevi-13 3 1/2" #7's


----------



## doctorphil

Remington 870 MAX Gobbler 12 gauge
Remington Super Full choke
3 1/2" Winchester Supreme #5


----------



## bfriendly

A Bad RC forced me to sell my 870 Mag, or shoot it right handed or from the hip, so I traded it in and got the Remington Baikal Import............It shoots awesome but I'm still tryin to call in my first bird


----------



## hooksnhorns

CassGA said:


> _Hammer Time II_
> Remington 870 Supermag
> Indian Creek .665
> Burris FF2
> Hevi-13 3 1/2" #7's



Is that pattern at 40? Looks good. BTW, nice spurs on that turkey.


----------



## head buster

1187 20ga
SumToy .562.5
Fed HW 7 
180+ @40 yds

NEF 20ga (pawn shop special)
SumToy choke
Fed HW 7
184 @ 40yds


----------



## timber rattler

Winchester Super X2
FED HW7
Indian Creek .665


----------



## Bo D

Mathews Drenalin with 50lb limbs tweaked to 42lbs....shooting ACC pro hunters...cmon March!!!


----------



## GameReaper13

Mossberg 535
Undertaker .665 
Federal Flight control wad 3.5
Not much invested but is deadly...


----------



## 01Foreman400

Some of my tools of the trade. 

Top 870 SPS-T 20 ga. Sumtoy .562-5 with a trigger job a FF3 on it soon.

Same but have a IC .555 for it.  Custom work in the works.......


----------



## Hawken2222

Remington 870 Special Purpose Mag
Hevi-Shot Choke
3" HEVI 13 2oz #6


----------



## chuggins3473

Browning gold 10 gauge
Comp-n-choke
Fed prem flight control copper plated lead #6's
Vented rib and a good ol bead

If something ever happened to this gun I would cry like a beat child... Then I would go buy another 10 gauge just like it.


----------



## 1276

870 express personal paint job
Hastings .655
3 inch Winchester supreme #5's or 6
20 plus birds in 8 years can't seem to put it down


----------



## GameReaper13

Its not prettiest gun in the world...
It sure gets the job done constantly.


----------



## kmckinnie

My "O" My at all the turkey killen machines. How to keep up & compete with this magnatude of turkey killen boom sticks. Scopes and quick points, glow rifle sights. I see how far I have been left behind.
870ty magnum 30" full choke barrel
3"
I shoot all kinds of shells for turkeys. Never counted the pellets at 40ty
Yall have seen this pic before.







Good luck to everyone.


----------



## elfiii

Remington 11-87SP
HS Undertaker Xtra Full Turkey
Remington 3" Premier Magnum #5's
No sights
It gets the job done.


----------



## albrown100

Benelli  M 1 Super 90 ,.665  Kicks Gobbling Thunder,3 in Hevi 13 Magnum Blend 2 oz #5,6.7's


----------



## BASS1FUN

Mossberg 935
Remington 870 super mag 
Remington sp10
Mossberg 500 youth  (i might use it )
All with gobblin thunder choke tubes


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> Mossberg 835
> 
> fiber opt. site
> 
> primos .690 choke
> 
> 12 ga. Fed. Premium 3rd Degree 3.5 in 2 oz.
> 
> @20 paces -- plenty shots in 6 3/4 in.
> 
> @ 40 paces --- 97 shots in 6 3/4 in.



Over 200 shots @ 20 paces


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Tryin to figure the up-loadin of photos....hope it works


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> Tryin to figure the up-loadin of photos....hope it works



That works for me....my second  photo up-load since I got on GON


----------



## spydermon

97 pellets at close to 40 yards?


----------



## Wayne D Davis

spydermon said:


> 97 pellets at close to 40 yards?


   Forty paces is roughly forty yards so yep....thats what I counted


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Wayne D Davis said:


> Tryin to figure the up-loadin of photos....hope it works



Why does look good to me but others are saying 3 x  as many at forty yards?


----------



## Reminex

Wayne D Davis said:


> Why does look good to me but others are saying 3 x  as many at forty yards?



How big is the entire cirle target?  I counted around 80 in the outside ring.  Maybe 70 in the inside?


----------



## Reminex

In relation to the chamber and bullseye looks like 3x7x12.  you have a nice pattern!


----------



## hrstille

SBE2
Sumtoy .652
Long Bread 3.5" #6
214 in10" circle @ 40yds


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Reminex said:


> In relation to the chamber and bullseye looks like 3x7x12.  you have a nice pattern!



My bad.....the ring I counted is 6 and 3/4....the entire target is 11 3/4.....there is a red 10 on the target so I assumed


----------



## Reminex

97-in 7" aint bad.  Your 20 looks pretty good compared to my experience with heavy and LB.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

spydermon said:


> 97 pellets at close to 40 yards?



that was the 6 3/4 in ring.....my bad


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Reminex said:


> 97-in 7" aint bad.  Your 20 looks pretty good compared to my experience with heavy and LB.


 
Thanks....made this old deer hunter feel a bit better....yrs ago I hunted and harvested a couple birds with an old single shot....last year I missed one at 40 with Fed. turkey thugs. This year its ON!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

Benelli SBE
I dipped it myself at the end of turkey season last year
Winchester supremes 3inch #5s
Primos jelly head 

This coming year I want to try and kill a bird w/ a Sears 16 double barrel that was my grandpas that I inherted when he passed in 97'...... Both him and my dad killed turkeys from south Alabama to ga from the mid 70's till a couple of years before he passed w/ it ,, so I'd be a third generation to kill a turkey w/ one ol gun.


----------



## Tommy Walton




----------



## ducks2deer

Mossberg 835 22' barrel
Indian Creek choke 
stock sights 
Hevi-shot magnum blend 3.5's 
haven't had a chance to pattern it but I feel pretty confident with this set up


----------



## Gamblinman

Remington SP-10
Nitro Megaweight - Primos choke
Federal Heavyweight - Trulock choke

Remington 870 Max Gobbler
Nitro Megaweight - Primos choke
Federal Heavyweight - Trulock choke

Gman


----------



## gregg

Mossberg 835 (one of the first years produced)
Bead Only
Comp-n-Choke (As old as the gun)
Various Shells- Patterned this thing a lot when I was younger, no need now, point, bang, dead.


----------



## antnye

Great story and cool ole shooter timber. 

Dang that grandaddy rattler come off the cohuttas?  
You need to show me that spot so I can avoid it!


----------



## Timber1

Down by the docs house. Across from the cemetery.
There are some big tough ol boars over there too.


----------



## antnye

Wow! I know that area. Glad you evicted him. 
One of the biggest oinkers I've seen in the woods was in there. I felt my turkey load would've just made him mad.


----------



## Bucky T

Benelli Nova 26" barrel
Kicks GT .665
Winchester Extended Range 3.5 #5's (Discontinued Tungsten loads)


----------



## JHannah92

Mossy 500 24" turkey special 12ga with factory xx-full choke, Win longbeard #5's. Shoots a good pattern at 40, but not so tight it scares me at 20. Truglo low profile red dot sight.

Just got an sx3 for Christmas, haven't bought a choke for it yet but will soon. I'll carry it a few times this year also.


----------



## deast1988

I'm waiting on my new piece,

870 express youth 20ga.
Redfield redot
Shurshot stock
Sumtoy worked over


----------



## Bucky T

Going to try out my Stevens Mod 94 .410 this season.

Awaiting the rest of my reloading supplies at the moment.

Going to be setup this way.

3" load of tss 9.5's

Gun has a built in modified choke.  Going to see how she patterns once I get my shells reloaded. 

 It currently throws a great pattern at 25yds with some Remington 3" #6's

Setting it up mainly for my son, but I have a feeling I'll be toting it myself.


----------



## Arrow3

Beretta A400 
Pure Gold .670
3 inch Winchester Longbeard #6s
Factory fiber optic bead
227 in 10 inch circle at 40

back up gun

Ithaca 20 gauge
Federal heavyweight 7s
Gun doc threaded tru choke
Factory bead
140-150 in 10 inch circle


----------



## Hookedonhunting

01Foreman400 said:


> Benelli SBE 2 24"
> Rhino .670
> Nitro 2 7/16 oz. #7's
> Docter Optics Red Dot
> 329 @ 40 in 10"



I believe this is the shotgun I am out to buy. How do you like it for turkey?  I'm selling my 835 Ultimag.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hookedonhunting said:


> I believe this is the shotgun I am out to buy. How do you like it for turkey?  I'm selling my 835 Ultimag.



I went from an 835 to an SBE 2 as well.  Great turkey gun.  You will enjoy carrying it.


----------



## Hookedonhunting

01Foreman400 said:


> I went from an to an SBE 2 as well.  Great turkey gun.  You will enjoy carrying it.




Ended up buying the SBE2 in Matte Black yesterday. Now I need to figure out what, if any, sights I want to add. What are you using?  I have a buddy with the same shotgun that's very happy with the standard bead sights.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hookedonhunting said:


> Ended up buying the SBE2 in Matte Black yesterday. Now I need to figure out what, if any, sights I want to add. What are you using?  I have a buddy with the same shotgun that's very happy with the standard bead sights.



I have a Docter sight mounted on a 336 Burris mount. The Docter sight is very similar to the Burris Fastfire.


----------



## Flintridge

*Dip*

hogdogtw008 - "I dipped it myself at the end of turkey season last year"


Looks good.  What product did you use to dip it and how difficult was the process?


And good luck with the 16 ga this year...doing the same with my dads 12ga that I got after he passed last summer.


----------



## Nannyman

Rem 870 20ga. Customized as you can see. 3" TSS #9s


----------



## Bucky T

How hard do those tss #9's hit a turkey?  Looks like a mean pattern.


----------



## ol bob

Mossy 835  star dot 3 1/5 longbeards #4


----------



## Gut_Pile

Bucky T said:


> How hard do those tss #9's hit a turkey?  Looks like a mean pattern.



Harder than anything you've shot them with before. 

It's ugly


----------



## Nannyman

Bucky T said:


> How hard do those tss #9's hit a turkey?  Looks like a mean pattern.



Harder than lead #4s. They are more like 8.5s. Killing range to +-70 yds.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Nannyman said:


> Harder than lead #4s. They are more like 8.5s. Killing range to +-70 yds.



Tell me about your gun.  Is that cerakote?


----------



## Nannyman

It's actually a rattle can. Done for me by JourdanD on GN. I have since had KG Gunkote done. Seems harder than duracoat. I don't have a ceracoat gun.


----------



## gregg

Nannyman said:


> Harder than lead #4s. They are more like 8.5s. Killing range to +-70 yds.



Hopefully +70 yard shots, I mean how the heck are we going to get it done otherwise.


----------



## Nannyman

gregg said:


> Hopefully +70 yard shots, I mean how the heck are we going to get it done otherwise.



Nah. Actually lookin to drop down in payload. Still all the energy at long range but a good even patterns and no recoil. 
20ga. 1 5/16oz pattern.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Nannyman said:


> Nah. Actually lookin to drop down in payload. Still all the energy at long range but a good even patterns and no recoil.
> 20ga. 1 5/16oz pattern.



Never heard of a 1 5/16 oz. load.  

Good lookin pattern.


----------



## Gaswamp

01Foreman400 said:


> Never heard of a 1 5/16 oz. load.
> 
> Good lookin pattern.



I don't know it does seem a bit thin in the 6 or 6:30 position


----------



## Nannyman

Saw that did ya. Lol


----------



## returntoarchery

Ithaca M37 TurkeySlayer 20 gauge
Burris Fastfire III
Sumtoy 562-3
Federal HWT 3"  1.5oz #7
140+ (kinda disappointed in that number for this gun)


----------



## toolmkr20

Remington 870
Jellyhead choke
3" #5's Winchester Supremes


----------



## mauser64

This has been my set up for several years now.


----------



## fishnfool

Remi 870 turkey
21" mirror polished barrel
jellyhead .660 choke
Shurshot realtree thumbhole stock
Mueller quickshot reflex red dot 
B square mount 
Claw sling 
3" Hevi shot #6 and 5,6,7 mag blends


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

Flintridge said:


> hogdogtw008 - "I dipped it myself at the end of turkey season last year"
> 
> 
> Looks good.  What product did you use to dip it and how difficult was the process?
> 
> 
> And good luck with the 16 ga this year...doing the same with my dads 12ga that I got after he passed last summer.


I'm sorry I just seen this.
I used a camo kit that I ordered from "mydipkit.com"
It wasn't all that hard , finding a plastic container long enough was a bit of a challenge because I did want to use my tubs in our home.

I Utube a good bit before I did it and there was a lot of good info on there.

I practiced on 2 beat around old guns before I did this one I posted.


----------



## bowguy12

Stoeger p350 
Kicks gt
Longbeard xr 3in. #5
Dead ringer sights


----------



## jdawg351

Weatherby sa08
Carlson .660
Winchester LB #5s


----------



## Mossy78

I'm going old school this season.
Remington 1100 LW 20ga, Imp cyl barrel, Federal heavyweight #7's


----------



## 01Foreman400

Mossy78 said:


> I'm going old school this season.
> Remington 1100 LW 20ga, Imp cyl barrel, Federal heavyweight #7's



What kind of patterns are you getting with that set-up?


----------



## Mossy78

01Foreman400 said:


> What kind of patterns are you getting with that set-up?



going shooting this evening, will take a picture for ya.
It's a pretty good pattern though.


----------



## ScottA

Rem 1187 SuperMag SPS Turkey (polished barrel, lengthened forcing cone)
Rhino Choke
3.5" Win LB #6
Nikon Monarch Red Dot (great optic but not made anymore)


----------



## Shaun229

Winchester 1300 NWTF Edition 12 gauge,24"barrel
3" Winchester supreme #5
CP Tactical red dot
Trulock .070 ported


----------



## Gamblinman

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deast1988

Got to shoot today.
My pop guns Sx3 NWTF 20ga and 870 youth 20ga
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/25831C4A-DAF9-48D8-A6D0-1C1F56522D4C_zpsihy6nctz.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

870 at 40yds with Fed #7s
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/F0141B20-F88C-48E6-95D4-32B690C432ED_zpsqpcafnwp.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Sx3 at 40 with nitro #7s
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/8D769858-58EF-4A22-A2F6-A4219990A4D3_zpswasu8fml.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
It's a 12in circle. Hard to see in the light here's the back
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/E921385D-F63F-4A93-9C37-D4327DAD17F4_zps7wo07ohu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Fast fire 2 is on the Winchester 
Redfield accelrator on the 870.


----------



## TimConwayTwitty

Browning BPS NWTF 10 gauge with Trijicon RMR and Kicks Gobbling Thunder Choke.


----------



## Bucky T

How do you compare the Redfield to the Fastfire?


----------



## 01Foreman400

Bucky T said:


> How do you compare the Redfield to the Fastfire?



Uh oh!  

I bought another Docter sight yesterday.


----------



## GBLGBL

Elite Synergy, 62lbs.
413gr Goldtip, Rage Hypo's


----------



## billy336

870 Mag
Hastings barrel with .665
Federal 3" #5 copper plated lead









Kills Osceolas dead


----------



## billy336

Easterns too


----------



## Bubba_1122

870 20 gauge (grey laminate - will be my oldest grandson's first gun in a year or two). 

Has a Millett SP-1 red dot mounted on a B-Square saddle mount. I like that setup.

Tightwad .570 choke. 

3" TSS 1 5/8 oz. of #9 "homegrown" shells

Struggled getting this gun patterned, but changed chokes and got a tip or two from Hawglips. Had 307 in 10" circle from 35 yards on my last shot Sunday. Also counted pellets in a 2" wide/10" high column (sorta the shape of a turkey neck/head) on the same target. Had 114 pellets in that. 

Counting the days...


----------



## Bucky T

01Foreman400 said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> I bought another Docter sight yesterday.



I'm still a bead shooter. Just curious that is all.


----------

